
Real differences between ot and crdt for co-editors - shunza
There is a hot topic on two consistency maintenance techniques for Co-editors, Operational Transformation (OT) and Commutative replicated data type(CRDT). Choosing between them for implementing a real-world co-editor is hard.<p>Common evidence of OT-supporters is that OT has been widely adopted in industrial products, like Google Docs, Dropbox Paper, etc., and OT is a reliable technique.<p>Common evidence of CRDT-supporters is that Google Wave OT requires a central server, but CRDT does not have this constraint and is especially suitable for P2P network environments.<p>So, what is the truth?
.........<p>A recent paper (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;arxiv.org&#x2F;abs&#x2F;1810.02137) reveals the truth.
======
Tomte
Don't do this, please.

Submit your URL normally, then post a comment. It's in the site's rules.

And yours is a particularly clickbaity style.

But the question itself is good.

~~~
shunza
Thanks for your suggestion.

